# Hunting holster Glock 40mos



## ICU2012 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey guys, looking for input on a holster for my 40mos with a C-more STS. I’ve looked at paddles and various chest rigs for hunting


----------



## frankwright (Mar 31, 2019)

https://www.gsholsters.com/chest-holsters.html 
This is one of my favorites and I carry it all the time when hunting with my G40.
For a hip holster I have two from KT Mech ,one with a light attached and one without. They are great holsters at a great price. I have several more for other guns.
https://kt-mech.com/index.html


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 31, 2019)

You got a pic of the gun as you have it set up?


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've got the GSholster for my G40 with a Burris ff3 on it and I love it.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 1, 2019)

Here you go!


----------



## Rabun (Apr 2, 2019)

I like the GS chest rig as well.  Works great when toting a backpack.  You forget your're wearing it.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Apr 5, 2019)

Guides choice from Diamond D Custom Leather, love mine and you can wear it a couple different ways depending on the situation


----------



## hambone76 (Apr 21, 2019)

https://2aholster.com/product/outdoorsman-chest-holster/

I have the Outdoorsman chest rig for my G20 and I absolutely love it. You will almost forget that you are wearing it.


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey guys don’t forget about PD SNIPER!!

That man makes a heck of a chest rig from leather and is a good as they get!  Just look at his prior postings in here.


----------

